# Anyone else with MS living in France?



## perduenfrance

Hi - this is my first post on your Forum. Hope I have figured out how it all works! I got diagnosed with MS, (Sclerose en plaques) seconary progressive two months ago. I am British and don't have any idea how things work here in France. My mobility is a huge problem. Is there anyone else who is English speaking with any advice on living here in France with a disability? I did have my driving licence renewed for one year, few months left to run, but because I've been prescribed FAMPYRA, the dizziness means I can no longer drive! Is there any help I can get with getting about. My mum is 84 and she won't be here to help me forever, so I'm getting anxious about my future. Any advice would really be appreciated. I live near Malestroit in Morbihan, Brittany, France.


----------



## Bevdeforges

A Welsh friend of mine here in the Paris has been living in France with MS for some 30 years now. I have to say that the sécu does a marvelous job of meeting her needs. However, as she readily points out, MS affects each individual differently.

We have a mutual friend (also a Brit) who also has MS, but she and her husband have retired to Corsica, so we don't see her much these days. Her MS was much less advanced last time she was up in Paris to visit.

And the husband of a friend of mine - a German guy - was diagnosed just before they returned to Germany to live. Again, I think the French sécu did very well by him while he was here.

Hang around here a bit, and chat with the other forum members. I'll check with my friend and when you're up to your requisite 5 posts and get PM privileges, I'll see if I can get you together with her, if only by e-mail.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Maple Sugar

Sorry I can't help directly with your question and sorry about your situation! It is not pleasant. I have an acquaintance here in Lyon, an American woman married to a Frenchman, who was diagnosed years ago and she seems to get a lot of help. Also, the neighbour of a friend who lives in a tiny village in the Charente has MS. She is French and she also gets a lot of help even though she lives in a very out of the way place. Hang in on the forum. Like Bev says, there is sure to be someone who is in the know - but I thought I would post this just to give you reassurance that there is help out there! Good luck! MS


----------



## perduenfrance

Thank you both for replying. I will pop in and see if there are further developments in my search for advice on my situation. It is encouraging to hear there could be a possibility of connecting with someone who can give me some advice. I really appreciate your efforts and for your nice messages!

Bon Weekend

Louise


----------



## xxxxxjenniferlynn

*Sep*

In the meantime, you might try getting in touch with AFSEP - Association Française de la Sclérose en Plaques. They have a delegation in Rennes. If your French makes this difficult, you could contact them in English and explain - someone is bound to speak English. I am sure they would be glad to do all they can to provide you with the information and help you need.


----------



## Bevdeforges

In the interest of getting you up to the requisite number of posts and all, perhaps you could give us a bit more information on your situation.

How long have you been in France? Are you covered by the French sécu system, or do you have private insurance? And are you here on your own, or do you have a partner or family members living with you? If you're with a partner or other family, are they British or French or another nationality? All of that may help us to advise you a bit better.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## LaFrancesaCubanita

Hi there 

I was diagnosed a little over 3 years ago, but didn't really want to accept the news. After lots of research here in France, as well as back in the States, and around the world from other people with MS, I decided that the "traitement de fond" just wasn't for me. I did nothing for another year and a half, though the 1st year, I had 5 pretty serious exacerbations and was in and out of the hospital. Here in France, once you've received this diagnosis, they consider that it is a lifelong illness and you can have your medicin traitant request 100% coverage for illness-related costs (MRI's, hospital stays, medication for your MS and MS symptoms, etc.). 

After being prescribed every medication imaginable with no relief to treat different symptoms I was suffering from (loss of equilibrium, extreme pain in my extremities, blurred vision, and the list goes on), I temporarily self-medicated with cannibis, which did seem to take the edge off at least from the pain. But the weight of knowing that if I was appended for it, I could potentially risk losing my ability to stay in France, I started looking for other alternatives. That's when I found out about an Ayurvedic clinic in Mumbai, India that has had a lot of success in curing not just MS, but many other illnesses Western medicine says are incurable. 

Although the French secu didn't cover my treatment, after staying there for 5 weeks and meeting many other patients who have fully recovered from MS, Diabetes, Cancer and a whole host of other issues, I returned to France feeling better than I did even before I was diagnosed. It's been almost a year and half now and I've only had one small exacerbation since, due to me veering off of the herbal medication and dietary changes my Ayurvedic doctors prescribed. 

If you'd like more information about the clinic or the treatment I had, I'd be more than happy to share that with you via PM. Whatever you decide to do, take advantage of the days and moments you feel well, and when you don't, rest, relax, and focus on positive things!


----------



## perduenfrance

Hi LaFrancesa - so interesting that you have found this Indian alternative treatment that is helping you. So happy for you. My MS has been going on for the last 12 years. I was misdiagnosed as having had a stroke. I kept going to doctors saying I had these symptoms - typically MS - but they were stuck on the stroke thing and thank goodness I've finally got the correct diagnosis. My mobility problems are really worrying me. 
Hopefully, after I have posted 5 posts on the forum, I'll be able to communicate in a personal email and we can chat further.

So pleased to make contact with you!

Louise


----------



## perduenfrance

Thank you Jenniferlynne - I will go now and find the AFSEP web site - thanks so much!

Louise


----------



## perduenfrance

Hi Bev - I have been in France 11 years. A long time! I am in the French system for my healthcare. I really love it here. I must say the local French people are SO kind to me. I wobble my way round town and people are so gracious and show me such kindness. Yesterday an elderly lady took my hand and spoke to me. I was so moved! I make myself walk every day. I get physio twice a week which is helpful. I just had an art exhibition in September in the local library. I paint semi-abstract landscapes in acrylic on canvas. I also do sewing. I like anything artistic or creative. 

Louise


----------



## perduenfrance

Bev - forgot to say that I am also Welsh! I come from South Wales originally. 

Louise


----------



## perduenfrance

Thank you Maplesugar for your encouragement.

Louise


----------



## LaFrancesaCubanita

Hi again Louise!

I can't even begin to imagine how frustrating it's been to have a hunch for so long, only to finally receive the correct diagnosis so many years later. But I guess what they say is true, better late than never! In any case, please feel free to contact me anytime (once your restrictions have been lifted)  I look forward to chatting with you more soon. And I'm really glad that you've had a positive experience with people around town. That can definitely lift your spirits when you're dealing with unpleasant circumstances.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## perduenfrance

Thanks LaFrancesca - have a good weekend!


----------



## Bonkersjohnson

Hi perduenfrance, I know this thread was started last year, but if you are still out there I would love to hear how you are. Ms is such a weird and variable disease, that I know there are no normals or averages about treatments, but some contact with fellow travelers is always helpful. I am having to swap from private Swiss health insurance to French , as new French laws prohibit me from continuing with my Swiss health ( where I work) and am really worried that I will not be allowed to continue with the drugs I have been prescribed. I have found the MS website ShiftMS, to be so helpful and positive for chat and support. It is based in the UK ,but has members from all over the world. stay well!


----------



## perduenfrance

*in response*

Hi, yes i am still here. It is nice to get a reply after all this time. I can understand your anxiety. I have felt really helpless as i am not familiar with the French system. I have had to find out myself what to do. For example, once you get a diagnosis of MS, you have to get a medical in order to keep your driving licence. I go once a year for this. So mabey you will need to. Do you speak French? Your first stop is to register with a doctor. He will refer you to a Neurologist who will be able to prescribe your drugs. Happily Fampyra is available here on prescription. This is for secondary progressive MS, which is my problem. Let me know how you get on! If I can help further please contact me. 

LOUISE


----------



## kari13

LaFrancesaCubanita said:


> Hi there
> 
> I was diagnosed a little over 3 years ago, but didn't really want to accept the news. After lots of research here in France, as well as back in the States, and around the world from other people with MS, I decided that the "traitement de fond" just wasn't for me. I did nothing for another year and a half, though the 1st year, I had 5 pretty serious exacerbations and was in and out of the hospital. Here in France, once you've received this diagnosis, they consider that it is a lifelong illness and you can have your medicin traitant request 100% coverage for illness-related costs (MRI's, hospital stays, medication for your MS and MS symptoms, etc.).
> 
> After being prescribed every medication imaginable with no relief to treat different symptoms I was suffering from (loss of equilibrium, extreme pain in my extremities, blurred vision, and the list goes on), I temporarily self-medicated with cannibis, which did seem to take the edge off at least from the pain. But the weight of knowing that if I was appended for it, I could potentially risk losing my ability to stay in France, I started looking for other alternatives. That's when I found out about an Ayurvedic clinic in Mumbai, India that has had a lot of success in curing not just MS, but many other illnesses Western medicine says are incurable.
> 
> Although the French secu didn't cover my treatment, after staying there for 5 weeks and meeting many other patients who have fully recovered from MS, Diabetes, Cancer and a whole host of other issues, I returned to France feeling better than I did even before I was diagnosed. It's been almost a year and half now and I've only had one small exacerbation since, due to me veering off of the herbal medication and dietary changes my Ayurvedic doctors prescribed.
> 
> If you'd like more information about the clinic or the treatment I had, I'd be more than happy to share that with you via PM. Whatever you decide to do, take advantage of the days and moments you feel well, and when you don't, rest, relax, and focus on positive things!


Hi, 

So glad that you were able to get a alternate Ayurveda place wherein you could get help, and temporary relief. My husband is suffering from MS--and he is based in Mumbai. We wanted to know and check if there is a good Ayurveda place, where he can surely be cured. He has been walking with a limp for a while, but it was strange that suddenly his leg seems a bit weak , and there is balance problem--as and when he walks. We need to find a place, where he can be cured fast. 

Much Thanks,


----------



## kari13

If you can send in a private message, with the place, as it would be of tremendous help to us.

Much Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

Kari, you'll be able to send and receive private messages once you've established yourself as a contributing member here by making a few posts. Please don't post nonsense posts just to reach the proper total - just jump in on a few threads and start participating.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Mimozamimi

perduenfrance said:


> Hi Bev - I have been in France 11 years. A long time! I am in the French system for my healthcare. I really love it here. I must say the local French people are SO kind to me. I wobble my way round town and people are so gracious and show me such kindness. Yesterday an elderly lady took my hand and spoke to me. I was so moved! I make myself walk every day. I get physio twice a week which is helpful. I just had an art exhibition in September in the local library. I paint semi-abstract landscapes in acrylic on canvas. I also do sewing. I like anything artistic or creative.
> 
> Louise


May I ask you were in France you receive such a good care?


----------



## Bevdeforges

This is a very old thread and I suspect many of the participants have not been around in some time. Let me suggest that you start a new thread in order to get more up to date information on living with MS in France.


----------

